# Argus Cycle Tour



## Hooked (9/3/19)

Cape Town's Cycle Tour is the largest timed cycling event in the world. Attracting in excess of 35 000 cyclists from around the globe each year, this prestigious event is definitely a unique experience for participants and spectators alike.

Are there any forumites who will be participating?

If so, good luck and have a good race! And don't do a Marilize

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (9/3/19)

Looks like she will be there.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...l-video-to-join-cape-town-cycle-tour-20190309

Maybe she can show the Stormers where the rugby posts are while she's there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------

